# Briar Creek Sportsman Club 2017-2018



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 20, 2017)

Briar Creek Sportsman Club is seeking a few members for the 2017-2018 Seasons.

Year round membership is $1325

the club has approx. 17,000 acres and is always looking for more.

It is located in Burke Co. Approx 30 mi. from Augusta.

Great family club, with year round memberships.

Contact me either by PM, email (tripod@briarcreeksportsmanclub.com) or phone 706-564-1363. for more information. The best is email as I can respond quickly. 

also visit our website www.briarcreeksportsmanclub.com for more information and pictures. (there are a ton)

Also search Briar Creek on this forum to see lots of picture and past threads we have created. 

If you are on Facebook please give us a follow, we update and post member submitted pictures frequently.

Check out the pictures below.


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 20, 2017)

More pics to come


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 27, 2017)

Well this thing doesn't like me posting pictures. If you like to see more just contact me.


----------



## jasonmcc68 (Mar 27, 2017)

You folks have a clubhouse?


----------



## georgiabuck6 (Mar 27, 2017)

jasonmcc68 said:


> You folks have a clubhouse?



We do have a club house. Where we cook breakfast on saturdays during deer season. 
We do not have a bunk house. We do have several camping and rev/camper opportunities including full hook ups.


----------

